# Ice scapper / Iceplane



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Its that time again when the temperature drops below 0, so i was looking for another ice scrapper, i have tried several ice scrapers which were okay then i found the Iceplane, it is a cheap tool and really does do the job really quick.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Looks good. Ordered mine today.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

After seeing it in action on youtube, looks like mine is more efficient and less hard work. 
I'll pass.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

rob3rto which one do you use?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't use scrapers but am going to buy one, really like the guys initiative. Will be a little pressie for someone.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

A old CD Case works fantastic at removing ice as I found out the other day.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> After seeing it in action on youtube, looks like mine is more efficient and less hard work.
> I'll pass.


what's yours ?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

+1 on that, what's yours?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

This is mine.

Old one from Carplan. Has a built in squeegee too when its just frost not ice.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Got me one of these









It is very good


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Will-S said:


> Got me one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any link?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Good luck to the fella, i hope he does well with his idea, but i find that cold tap water poured from a watering can works just fine.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

packard said:


> Any link?


Got mine direct from manufacturer a couple of years ago, but you can get them here these days


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Had chance to use the iceplane scrapper the last couple of days and it has been very effective, better than the usual scrapers. Hand gets very cold though if not wearing a glove.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## Chrisdbx (Oct 8, 2012)

I find scrapers leave very light scratches even when used gently. Now I am just using AutoGlym De-icer


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

jcrease said:


> Had chance to use the iceplane scrapper the last couple of days and it has been very effective, better than the usual scrapers. Hand gets very cold though if not wearing a glove.


Likewise, used a cheapy one and the new one the ice plane was defintaley better


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a 10p filler spreader i have in my pocket for work, it great. lol

Saying that it doesnt get used that often as the mondeo heated windscreen works a treat.

Rick


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

I do not have a problem with frozen windows,
used to cover the windows










Price max 7,20 GBP

Today update


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Update,
I have been using the Iceplane a while now but today i noticed scratches all over the passenger and front windows, 
Anyone know if these scratches can be removed?


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Check that they aren't plastic marks left behind from the scraper, I thought that it had scratched mine too, but it came off


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

How and what did you use to remove the marks?


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've had this for several years now and find it very effective.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Touch-Ginge...0?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1363130725&sr=1-30


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I use my subway card now I have the app. When that gets blunt, I'll use my blockbuster card. When that gets blunt, there's other endless supplies of free club cards from Tesco. 

There's always one in my wallet and they confirm to the shape of the windscreen. 

Work line a charm.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

bikeit said:


> How and what did you use to remove the marks?


I used tar remover, did the trick


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Luke warm water (no where near hot)

Faster than anything else you'll find with no risk.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Just tried tar remover, and a glass polish without success, looks like a trip to Rollo


----------

